# Huge RV dealers



## riprap (Sep 16, 2015)

Like camping world and such. Do these places really sell that many campers? I mean we have two on the north end of Atlanta. They look to have close to a thousand campers at each place.

 I think people spend all that money and only use their campers a couple of times and then they go to waste. I hate it when people make a bad investment. I'm sure they have good intentions but...


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 16, 2015)

riprap said:


> Like camping world and such. Do these places really sell that many campers? I mean we have two on the north end of Atlanta. They look to have close to a thousand campers at each place.
> 
> I think people spend all that money and only use their campers a couple of times and then they go to waste. I hate it when people make a bad investment. I'm sure they have good intentions but...




The short answer is yes. RV'ing is a booming industry and recreation right now. Just try to make a reservation at a campground during the summer months, any holiday weekend, etc and you will see. They stay packed!

Your right though. Lots of people run out and buy one and soon figure it's just not for them for whatever reason and often time's can't sell it cause they are so upside down in it. You think you loose your rear end buying a new car, campers are twice as bad!

We bought used at first and discovered we all love it ! Then we searched and bought new once we found exactly what we wanted knowing we'd have it for a long time. Honestly its been one of the best things we've ever done. We have done so much together as a family and been all over the Southeast! We also have a pontoon and dern near live at the lake during the summer! When we can get a site. 

Those big dealerships make their cash in the service department. It's insane what they get for labor. And parts/accessories for RV's are sky high! It's considered a luxury item I suppose


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 17, 2015)

The last camping world I wad in had a huge sign showing prices for service.  It was the biggest rip off I have ever read.
Grease bearings starting at 60 or 70 bucks.  Those with bearing buddies can grease them in 5 minutes with a grease gun.

But yeah, people buy em and park em.  
I went through 2 used ones before I bit into a new one just like I wanted.


----------



## Bama B (Sep 17, 2015)

They sell them just as fast as they can truck them in. And like already stated finding a camp site with open slots is almost impossible. You have to reserve them months in advance. And beach campsites need to be reserved almost a year in advance. But with all that said its been one of the best investments my family made. And Ga. has some awesome camp grounds.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 20, 2015)

We bought a used 2006 in 2012 at Camping World.  It as not cheap but it had all the things she wanted and it was light enough for my truck to pull it and stop it.

As for service............. we have had it in the shop having a couple of things done since buying it, but not at camping world.


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2015)

Greene728 said:


> The short answer is yes. RV'ing is a booming industry and recreation right now. Just try to make a reservation at a campground during the summer months, any holiday weekend, etc and you will see. They stay packed!
> 
> Your right though. Lots of people run out and buy one and soon figure it's just not for them for whatever reason and often time's can't sell it cause they are so upside down in it. You think you loose your rear end buying a new car, campers are twice as bad!
> 
> ...



We went this same route. Used, then new. From what I know now, I think I would have done all right with a used 5th wheel and saved some big money. 

 I hear you on the reservations. We did all right for a few years getting to camp when we wanted, cause we could go some during the week. Now with my oldest just starting pre k, we will be reserving when school is out like everybody else.

 The labor thing is insane. I try to do as much as possible on my own. A did the $350 roof treatment one time till I found out the cleaner and treatment was about $40 and I still have enough to do it next year.


----------

